# Mosel-Camino



## Klaus Goerg (22. August 2011)

hallo alle,

mal eine regionale Tour. Kennt jemand den Mosel-Camino? Scheint eine recht interessante Mittelgebirgstour zu sein. Wer hat nähere Infos?

http://www.mosel-camino.de/ 

Danke und Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Dave.82 (1. September 2011)

Hallo Klaus,

einmal posten reicht doch aus!
Ich bin die Strecke schon gefahren. Was willst Du denn wissen?
Ich kombiniere Moselhöhenwege (beidseitig) mit Moselcamino und eigenen Routen. Siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528224

Gruß Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (1. September 2011)

Hallo Dave,

danke für die Info. Werde mir Deine Variante mal ansehen.
Und gut gesplittet erhofft mehr Antworten. Vielleicht 
meldet sich noch jemand dazu?

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Dave.82 (1. September 2011)

Hallo Klaus,

"gut gesplittet" ist aber nicht erwünscht. Stichwort: "cross-posting"
siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88312



> Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand dazu?


 
Du hast immer noch nicht geschrieben welche Informationen Du dir hier erwünschst. 

Der Camino ist komplett und problemlos fahrbar und landschaftlich natürlich sehr sehr reizvoll.

Da er aber für Pilger ausgelegt ist, habe ich Ihn eben mit anderen Moselhöhenwegen kombiniert um für mich die schönste Bikeroute zu erhalten. Die Passage um Klausen z.B. macht für einen Biker keinen Sinn. Der Weg macht einen riesen Schlenker nur um an der Wallfahrtskirche in Klausen vorbeizukommen. Die Alternativen sind landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch wesentlich reizvoller.

Gruß Dave


----------



## Klaus Goerg (1. September 2011)

Ok, danke für die Info. Suche so was wie einen Tourbericht von der Strecke aus Sicht eines Radlers. Ob es Probleme mit Pilgerscharen gibt, evtl Übernachtungspunkte uns so was. Habe für mich eine 3 Tagestour daraus geplant um Eindrücke und Bilder zu sammeln. Deshalb kann durchaus auch ein Schlenker drin sein um eine Kirche oder einen anderen, lohnenden Punkt zu besuchen.


Gruß 

Klaus


----------



## Dave.82 (1. September 2011)

Meinen Tourbericht findest Du hier. Die zweite Tour (Biketour Moselhöhenweg II) verlief auf dem Moselcamino.
Mit Pilgerscharen musst Du nicht rechnen. Im Gegenteil Du wirst wohl eher kaum einen Pilgerer treffen. Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es in Hülle und Fülle. Die Moselorte verfügen über zahlreiche Pensionen und Privatzimmer. Beilstein käme als 1. Übernachtung in Frage. Ein überaus uriges Städtchen mit ganz tollem Ambiente. Allerdings kenne ich das Preisniveau dort nicht. Ansonsten dann halt Zell. Schöne Altstadt und mehr als genug Zimmer.

Gruß Dave


----------



## Klaus Goerg (2. September 2011)

Hallo Dave,

vielen Dank !!

Gruß aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------

